# Naples buried under piles of trash. No end in site...



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

> Crisis talks over Naples rubbish
> By Christian Fraser
> BBC News, Rome
> 
> ...


 
I find this very interesting. I can't even begin to imagine Chicago if it didn't have trash picked up for two weeks. Is this sort of disruption common anywhere else that is as developed as Italy? Or is this just a very unique situation?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Also, anyone have any pictures of what this looks like? It must be a crazy situaton...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

found these on google


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Toronto had a garbage collection strike a few years back and looked kind of similar:



















Garbage strike starts to trash Toronto's image

CANADA: July 1, 2002


TORONTO - As Toronto prepared to welcome millions of tourists for a Gay Pride parade, this week's Molson Indy car race and a visit by the Pope in July, city workers remained on strike for the third day last week, leaving mounds of trash infested with flies collecting on roadsides in some parts of the city.


Concerns about disease were rising in this city of more than two million - Canada's biggest - and pools and parks and ferry service to the Toronto Islands were closed as unions and local politicians could not reach a deal on wages, job security and benefits.

"I'm asking everyone to be a good citizen," Toronto Mayor Mel Lastman said. "Please don't leave garbage in the street if it's not being picked up by private contractors. Find a way to deal with it while we try and find a solution to the strike."

Nearly 7,000 workers walked off the job on Wednesday and another 17,000 - including public health nurses, social workers, lifeguards, ambulance dispatchers - could also strike this weekend.

If no agreement is reached, the strike is bound to smear Toronto's image as it hosts high-profile summer events.

"I am not going to predict (when this will end) because predictions in such cases are absolutely useless," Toronto Deputy Mayor Case Ootes said.

Andrea Addario, a representative of the Canadian Union of Public Employees, which represents the 7,000 striking workers, said both parts remained "quite far apart" on major issues, the most important one being job security.

Meanwhile, organizers of Toronto's Gay Pride parade, one of the biggest in North America, said they were finding private trash collectors to ensure that this weekend's celebration would not slide under layers of garbage.

The strike has also forced the cancellation of some Canada Day holiday events slated for Monday, including fireworks displays and a street festival.

Toronto residents produce nearly a million tonnes of trash a week, and Ontario Premier Ernie Eves said he will step in if the garbage problem becomes a health hazard.

"The unions, of course, have the right to strike," Eves told a news conference. "But the health and safety of Ontarians comes first."


Story by Rajiv Sekhri


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

Chicagoago said:


> I find this very interesting. I can't even begin to imagine Chicago if it didn't have trash picked up for two weeks. Is this sort of disruption common anywhere else that is as developed as Italy? Or is this just a very unique situation?


This only happens in Naples. No where in Northern Italy do we have this problem.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

:uh::shifty:this says a lot



> The Mafia in Naples is said to make millions from cheap dumping and has allegedly sabotaged efforts to build new incinerators.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

From aftenposten.no - Foto:SALVATORE LAPORTA 









From vg.no - Foto: EPA









From nettavisen.no - Foto: EPA/Scanpix

Discusting hno:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

wow. that's way out of hand. could be worse than asian cities.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

That's incredible. The city must stink


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, it looks so European!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats horrible. i didn't even know things like that could happen in a place as developed as Naples.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

^ I know. Are the people there just absolutely freaking out? I'd be SO pissed.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lean back and enjoy some beautiful postcard-scenes of Naples!


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

It is sad to see Naples degrade to such a degree.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

By conceptedge


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

So there are piles of garbage infront of Prada and Gucci?

That is crazy.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I was stationed in Naples a couple of years ago when I was in the military and back then it was pretty bad as well. This current situation does not even surprise me, perhaps something will be done since it has gained some global attention. I certainly hope this problem will be somewhat resolved especially before the summer temperatures roll around and make the area uninhabitable for mankind!!! hno:


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

sojourner truth ™ said:


> So there are piles of garbage infront of Prada and Gucci?
> 
> That is crazy.


I'm not sure if Naples is a Prada and Gucci kind of town. It's pretty poor, and most of the young, educated people head to the north, to Milan or Rome.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

And this is when we get disease outbreak.


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 15, 2002)

for an outsider like me this looks absolutely ridiculous. You don't expect this to happen in the E.U. 
Are there waste disposals soon te be completed?


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> I read that one many times. Needless to say it is a total nonsense and the fatality rate at work is just above the EU15 average, and lower than countries such as Germany, France, Belgium and the Netherlands.
> 
> http://www.edscuola.it/archivio/handicap/incidenti_e_malattie.htm


"Needless to say" it is totally true, Italy's fatality rate is nothing like the rest of Europe:
http://www.panorama.it/home/articolo/idAA020001362759?template=templateSky
http://www.osservatorioinca.org/section/includes/attach_file/Salute_e_sicurezza_aprile_2008.pdf
But of course it gets worse, because...



Jonesy55 said:


> There are also more up to date figures on the Eurostat website which show that Italy does not have a particularly bad record for workplace safety, in fact the death rate reduced by 50% between 1994 and 2005
> 
> http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/po...oot=Yearlies_new_population/C/C2/C24/cbb27408


This is utter daydreaming, truth is, Italy has the highest rate of black market work in Europe after (possibly on par with) Greece, at a rate of - according to different sources - up to 25 percent, but most probably higher.
http://www.rainews24.rai.it/Notizia.asp?NewsID=63835
http://www.italiannetwork.it/news.aspx?ln=it&id=263
"The report estimates that up to one-third of the Greek economy, and up to a quarter of the Italian and Spanish economies, are operating on a strictly cash basis":
http://www.jobsletter.org.nz/jbl08000.htm
Hell, even Berlusconi claimed (actually he boasted) that "Italian economy is healthy *because it is 40% illegal*".
http://www.repubblica.it/2005/f/sezioni/economia/contipubblici9/smetti/smetti.html

As everybody knows, the safety levels of black jobs are much lower than for regular jobs. Injuries go normally undeclared for fear of sanctions, and bodies of fatally injured workers often "disappear". So the actual situation of labor security (of which Eurostat cannot be aware because it starts from official figures) is much worse and keeps getting worse with the growth of illegal work, and ultimately is on course to becoming third world-like.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Peloso said:


> "Needless to say" it is totally true, Italy's fatality rate is nothing like the rest of Europe:
> http://www.panorama.it/home/articolo/idAA020001362759?template=templateSky
> http://www.osservatorioinca.org/section/includes/attach_file/Salute_e_sicurezza_aprile_2008.pdf
> But of course it gets worse, because...


Everybody in this country knows unions' data are overinflated since they account road accidents as working accidents.

Well, everybody but one.
Official figures show a totally different picture.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Back to the original topic: trash in Naples.

A few days ago I read that workers of an incinerator in Hamburg refused to burn hospital waste from Campania because they claimed it was radioactive.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is Naples low on places to put all of its trash in?


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Update: Prime minister Berlusconi, during his visit to Naples, declared "The emergency is over". New trains to take the trash to Germany and new secret dumping sites will be the key, or so the media claim:
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...1dd-a364-00144f02aabc.shtml?fr=box_primopiano
Funny times ahead... not for Neapolitan people, of course.


Federicoft said:


> Everybody in this country knows unions' data are overinflated since they account road accidents as working accidents.
> 
> Well, everybody but one.
> Official figures show a totally different picture.


hno:
Please, show us these "official figures", or keep silent.
The study I linked is based on data from Eurostat and INAIL. INAIL is *not* a union, it is the National institute for the insurance of labor-related injuries, and its data are the most accurate to be found anywhere - beside being the ones the Italian government bases its decisions upon.
As for the unions including road accidents in their analyses, it's not like they only count Italian workers' road deaths... :lol:
Of course it is a case of omni-comprehensive analysis of the topic. Since INAIL has to pay for all labor-related injuries, included during transportation to and from work (as it happens in any western european country, by the way) there is this custom to compile statistics that include these injuries against comparable data from the rest of Europe. In this kind of comparative analysis, Italy comes out the least safe in Europe as to the latest available data, i.e. from 2005.
To me, including the injuries happened during transportation is more fair and makes more sense. Agree or not with me on this, calling these official data "overinflated" only amounts to making a political statement, and an ugly one at that.
But then I see the other party in this discussion conveniently omitted the point that some 25 percent of the Italian economy (and the accidents it produces) is unacconted for. Enough said.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Have a good laugh:
http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/berlusconi-7ago/1.html
(this is also for people who say Italy is not third world-like).


----------



## Hornblower (Aug 5, 2008)

The emergency waste in Naples has been completed thanks to Berlusconi government


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just another useless publicity stunt. He would help Naples, no, Italy more if he would just stay out of politics.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Still no solution for all the garbage? hno:


----------

